

Dropbox has an IANA port number now - enki
http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers

======
shaddi
Pardon my ignorance, but how big of a deal is this? It seems pretty much
anyone can make something a "well-known port". My quick check found at least 5
more (non-Dropbox) ports added today.

In any case, I'm sure this can only be good for Dropbox and its users.
Congrats to the team!

~~~
dirtbox
The big deal being it kind of cements it up there in the household name
bracket of the IT world.

~~~
ajross
Indeed. Right up there with such immortal names as HDAP and Zannet. Not to
mention UTMPSD, tn-tl-w1 or DEI-ICDA. Truly, they have broken through to the
big time.

~~~
mpk
Also, from the headers,

    
    
        ASSIGNMENT OF A PORT NUMBER DOES NOT IN ANY
        WAY IMPLY ENDORSEMENT OF AN APPLICATION OR PRODUCT

------
mey
Is the dropbox protocol specified anywhere?

Edit: My google-fu isn't finding anything.

~~~
jazzychad
I'm guessing not at the moment. But, if you are intrepid you could fire up
Wireshark and start dropping/sharing/deleting files and see what happens. This
actually sounds like fun, however I am otherwise indisposed right now.

~~~
freetard
No need to do that, their linux client is open source IIRC.

~~~
brlewis
The program that talks to their daemon is open source. The daemon itself is
not.

~~~
freetard
That's why I said their "client".

~~~
brlewis
The daemon is also a client. It talks to their server.

------
ars
Port 17500 tcp and udp.

------
the_real_r2d2
So bad nobody will use it. Many enterprise firewalls only allow port 80 today
and a bunch of well know applications.

~~~
rbranson
Umm... this doesn't matter. This protocol is only for detecting and copying
files that are on computers in your immediate LAN.

------
frankus
Am I the only one that read that as "I am not a port number now"?

------
klon
Is the Dropbox protocol open and has an RFC? If not I think IANA should revise
their practices to only allow registration of ports for protocols that do.

~~~
stingraycharles
Why is that ? IANA's task is to coordinate the assignment of, among others,
port numbers, not to promote free / open software.

~~~
nailer
Yes, but the post you're replying to is discussing open protocols, not free
software or OSS.

~~~
eli
OK, but making sure two people don't try to use the same port for different
things doesn't have much to do with making sure whatever they're doing is
documented.

Surely, you wouldn't want to create a new service that defaults to a port
already in common use, but unlisted because the protocol didn't meet someone's
definition of open.

------
sjs
Let us know whey they have a client that doesn't bring my workstation to its
knees every 1/2 hour.

~~~
mahmud
A CLI client that isn't an unsupported python script. Hello? win32?

------
jf
Congrats enki!

